# Gibson Les Paul Tribute Honeyburst - $800 w/HSC - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't expect this to last long enough for most of you to see this, but have at it...









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Same guy selling this...









Fender AVRI 57 Strat - $1400 w/HSC - Ottawa


Don't know enough about these but seems like a good deal. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/2012-fender-57-avri-stratocaster/1580920096




www.guitarscanada.com


----------

